# New lanyard for my Scout



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

OK Guys, tryin to post my first pic, I may well screw it up. But, here's the lanyard I just made for my Scout.






Cool it worked, well sort of, it's upside down. I admit it I'm sort of computer challenged! Anyway, the bead at the top of the lanyard is a skull, and the large knot around the lanyard slides so it can be adjusted. Have a great evening friends!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks pretty cool!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicely Done! That's a cool design that looks very clean and functional. What type of braid did you use for the body? I can already tell I'm going to have to try to figure that one out for myself.

Or maybe you would be interested in a trade?

James


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Trust me ... Do the trade! James's stuff is top rate.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Sure! The main knot in the lanyard is a 4 strand braid & the sliding knot is called a sliding man knot. It's just a square over a wall knot. Pretty easy to do. Took me about 30 minutes.


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

What did you wanna trade? Sounds fun!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

pm sent!


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey James, here's yours. Mailing it to you tomorrow.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome lanyard you put together there. And, right on with your trading selves.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks very good your lanyard, nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. Just something fun to make while I'm sitting on my tail drinking a beer. That way I can tell my SWMBO I'm being productive!:lol:


----------

